
Honeybees use their wings for water surface locomotion - bookofjoe
https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/11/12/1908857116
======
bookofjoe
5 movies:
[https://www.pnas.org/content/suppl/2019/11/12/1908857116.DCS...](https://www.pnas.org/content/suppl/2019/11/12/1908857116.DCSupplemental)

